# Respect x 2 Lazyness



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

After reading Tony Respect Part 1

Is there any chance of removing the shite threads which are just F ing riddiclous...

Examples are

I ve bought pair of pants with a hole in them what do I do?

How do I fit a hat on my head.. I ve lost the instructions ?

Has anyone got a picture of a car with a set of lights in it?

How do I change a Battery?

What date is it?

My car does nt start and my fuel garage is on? do i need vagcom?

What make is your exhaust? I can see it says miltec?

I want to buy some alloys? what do you think?

I have red interior lol Am I Gay lol -

What do 22inch Bentleys look like on A TT

Has lazyness in the world really kicked in...


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

do you have a link to the "ive got a pair of pants with a hole in them" thread? as ive also got a pair of pants witha hole in them and it might save me making a thread on it.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not seen any of these... as the 'search' option is still updating do you have link?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ut Oh ... Someone's on their period :-* :-*


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Lol lol lol its call find the links to which each refer... Lol lol lol


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

What's a fuel garage Rich :roll: :lol: :lol:

I think I get what you are saying though, there are often posts with pretty much the same topic title only a few posts apart on a page.

I don't let it bother me though as obviously some people aren't necessarily familiar with the forum and its facilities yet 

There are also some posts where people ask questions to which I think "for goodness sake just pick up the phone and ask them" them generally being a supplier of some description who can no doubt answer the question more accurately than the forum.

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

My favourite was "Do Awesome still do Haldex oil changes Ive been on the website and they dont list it"

FFS just call them you **** [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

Having said that I can't say the dumb posts make my blood boil...


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Totally agree. I hate people who post up a load of bollox on the forum.....shit, ok I'll get me coat.  still trying to use the word cunt


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

shut the door after yourself


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

More arrived on the forum today I see lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> My favourite was "Do Awesome still do Haldex oil changes Ive been on the website and they dont list it"
> 
> FFS just call them you **** [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Having said that I can't say the dumb posts make my blood boil...


Thats as funny as when a new topic has started...

(see instructions)

Turn over egg timer - step 1

Ask why no bastard has answered after 3 mins - step 2

Ok I ll have a moan now that the forum are full of ignorant bastards - step 3

Step 4 step out of your top window its sunday morning at 5am were all in [email protected]@@@@@ bed


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

R80RTT said:


> (see instructions)
> 
> Turn over egg timer - step 1
> Ask why no bastardvas answered after 3 mins - step 2
> ...


I have to agree with this, it does really wind me up. I have seen it where people have waited less than 15 minutes before reposting to moan about no answers [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

If no one answers it is either because the question is asked so often that people can't be bothered to reply, or they dont f'ing know :roll: :roll:

Charlie


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

amazing cunts


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

ive waited 15 seconds and nobody has congratulated me for typing the word that cant be typed..ignorant cunts :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Just spat my brew out at that! I can't believe you didn't warn us before posting! :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Its official... Just read todays thread where do I Buy a theromstat from? F @@@ me why respond? If you cant afford a thermostat, why have a car.... Is it me, or is this just stupid...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

m8 this thread is tickling me too bits! best posts in ages :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

R80RTT said:


> Its official... Just read todays thread where do I Buy a theromstat from? F @@@ me why respond? If you cant afford a thermostat, why have a car.... Is it me, or is this just stupid...


I respond because I'm one helpful mofo

Anyway what is a theromstat you dumb bog eyed numbnut biscuit eating sister shagging munt pig troll ? x x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Its official... Just read todays thread where do I Buy a theromstat from? F @@@ me why respond? If you cant afford a thermostat, why have a car.... Is it me, or is this just stupid...
> ...


if i posted this i would have another call for racist or a complaint at least


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Was going to put the line "Grandma gagging" but thought better of it.

I thought the flame room was no holds barred :?:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Its official... Just read todays thread where do I Buy a theromstat from? F @@@ me why respond? If you cant afford a thermostat, why have a car.... Is it me, or is this just stupid...
> ...


I only spell incorrectly to get further feedback from you on my threads lol


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Its official... Just read todays thread where do I Buy a theromstat from? F @@@ me why respond? If you cant afford a thermostat, why have a car.... Is it me, or is this just stupid...
> ...


Lol lol lol lol complaint... Why??? I can only see some serious miss-use of the health and safety act


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> m8 this thread is tickling me too bits! best posts in ages :lol:


Thanks matey .... I should write a book... Lifes a pile of [email protected]@@@cks


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I ve decided to change my dust caps... I m not sure what to get? Does anyone have pics? I cant afford a set from Audi so anywhere I can drive for a discount would be good? I m thinking Audi Logo or Dice but not sure :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

:roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

alun said:


> ive waited 15 seconds and nobody has congratulated me for typing the word that cant be typed..ignorant doodah :lol:


You did it with no style that's why mate, try doing it without multiple colours 

cunt


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

Charlie said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > ive waited 15 seconds and nobody has congratulated me for typing the word that cant be typed..ignorant doodah :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: cunt


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

You'd just love the mk2 section.

The land where brake caliper painting makes 5 pages :lol: 
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=167604


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

manphibian said:


> You'd just love the mk2 section.
> 
> The land where brake caliper painting makes 5 pages :lol:
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=167604


Oh lord.... They cant be serious??


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you could be arsed to search back, I bet you'd find a similar length of thread in the MKI section when it was relatively new, still expensive and people were toying with modding a 20k + car.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I wonder what its like in the R8 Forums...? For Modifying


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

manphibian said:


> You'd just love the mk2 section.
> 
> The land where brake caliper painting makes 5 pages :lol:
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=167604


Ha ha, I was looking for a caliper painting thread and came across this, then on p.4 see your post, throwing the cat amongst the pigeons!

The thing I love most about your post is the way that absolutely everyone ignored you! :lol: :lol: No-one took the bait at all which is a shame, could have been amusing!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

manphibian said:


> You'd just love the mk2 section.
> 
> The land where brake caliper painting makes 5 pages :lol:
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=167604


Seriously that should get Dumbass post of the year.....

i must admit... other annoyances are...

What does the Volcano symbol mean.... FOR FUCK SAKE.... LOOK IN YOUR MANUAL... which is probably in the car... and instead you've come out booted up the pc... logged into the forum and asked..... now you have to wait for a response.... :roll:

other annoying posts are... turning ESP on... my esp is on because i've pressed the button and the light is on... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] Seriously you've turned it off and with your intelligence i'm surprised you got this far and aren't in a hedge already....

other teidus ones are... my car won't start and the battery light is on and the lights have been left on all night..... I mean really one of these days i'm going to post a reply that says ;

"really you left your lights on all night and now your car won't start and a battery light is illuminated.... are you sure those are you symptoms? if so you'd better get it to audi ASAP.. and hand them the keys... it'll cost far too much to fix so you may as well just give it away....... SINCE YOUR TOO FUCKING STUPID TO OWN A TT"

although would probably be banned for being unhelpful :roll:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Tonights has got be whats our yhoughts on a BMW Z3... apart from Shite... Why dont they book into the BMW owners club, where they probably talk about the christmas tree lights along the dash lol enough said really.... There forum was be buzzing with major light syndrome ( Jamman Spelling Mistake )


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I actually think the regular forum whores should stop answering the nobby of all nobby questions...lol


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually I ve just cracked it... We should have one thread for mechanical questions And TTOC Mechanic Rep who can answer all the queries lol Peter SS is my vote LOL LOL p.s I loved your TTOC Feature.... Unfair advantage on the MK1 having done 1000000000000000000000000000 miles.....lol


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

So what colour should I paint my calipers then???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> i must admit... other annoyances are...
> 
> What does the Volcano symbol mean.... FOR FUCK SAKE.... LOOK IN YOUR MANUAL... which is probably in the car... and instead you've come out booted up the pc... logged into the forum and asked..... now you have to wait for a response.... :roll:
> 
> ...












Maybe you should have a *** Mate?

SJ


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Super Josh said:


> Maybe you should have a *** Mate?
> 
> SJ


Dont Do It ! ! !

It gets easier and you begin to feel healthier and superior having quit, I know as I packed up at the beginning of Dec 2010.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Super Josh said:


> Maybe you should have a *** Mate?
> 
> SJ


Ha ha, brilliant!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

m4rky said:


> So what colour should I paint my calipers then???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Brown to go with the TAN interior... Make sure you check with the TTOC for some comfort...

If you use a sunbed.. You can colour coordinate wirh your calipers...

Women and handbags

Men and there calipers lol


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

Just toying with idea that I should get some new alloys? What colour should I Get?

Also I need some new shoes? What colour should I Get and should they match...

I m also thinking about spiking my hair to look like a spoiler? Should I paint that the same colour?

Anyone? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone, help I m about to combust

Does anyone know where I can get some light bulbs for my house? I m struggling?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

okayyyyyy now this is getting weirder by the post


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi. I have lost my car. Does anyone know where it is?


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> okayyyyyy now this is getting weirder by the post


Lol its to show how stupid the MK1 forum is honestly getting with lazyness... Everyones more interested in what ever one ekse thinks instead of coming up with there own ideas, or deciding for themselves... Everyone seems to have a lack of confidence hence the need for comfort strokes all the time


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Hi. I have lost my car. Does anyone know where it is?


Brilliant.... I m waiting for this thread...someone would of done that in a car park somewhere...

The answer your cars been nicked from car clampers !!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Super Josh said:


> Maybe you should have a *** Mate?
> 
> SJ


£260 in 6 weeks.... Screw that... i remember when cigs were affordable... now... well there a 1/4 of a mortgage or £200 a month more on mods :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should have a *** Mate?
> ...


Walk to work and save on petrol even more modding savings


----------

